# Best budget headphones under 100$ for gaming



## Agentak74u (Dec 21, 2019)

I only care about gaming (semi-competitive, mostly playing online shooters), and for my very little research it seems that sound imaging+staging matter the most in this case
So far the superlux HD668B and CREATIVE AURVANA LIVE seem pretty decent, but i am sure there is few more out there but these are the headphones with good detailed reviews and i cant find a detailed reviews (at least in gaming) for other budget headphones
So guys what you recommend between these two (precise directions/footsteps), are they the gaming budget kings? and what’s about other budget gaming headphones ?


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 21, 2019)

Cooler Master MH751 (Takstar Pro 82 rebadge)

Sennheiser GSP 300


----------



## ixi (Dec 21, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Cooler Master MH751 (Takstar Pro 82 rebadge)
> 
> Sennheiser GSP 300



Sennheiser all the way .


----------



## oobymach (Dec 21, 2019)

Sennheiser HD 280 pro's are probably the best you'll find for the price.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 21, 2019)

I just got the Fnatic REACT for my son for Christmas based on the review by Hardware Canucks.  I can let you know what he thinks of them next week....


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 23, 2019)

Have any of you guys actually read his post? He wants opinion on CAL vs HD668B.

668B's are semi-open so technically soundstage should be better. From what I recall CAL's were praised for their SQ, but that was years ago and I don't know if that hasn't changed since then.

If I had to pick I'd go with CAL's, I used to have 681 Evo's from Superlux and build quality wasn't amazing.

IMO if the headphones don't sound like crap and are comfortable to wear for long period of time the "gaming" part is all about getting used to how the sound works in game and how you actually hear it with the headphones. I used to play competitive FPS using $15 Philips SHP 2500's. Built in volume control, 6m cable so you can walk around the room without taking them off and if the headband snapped you could easily fix it with ducktape and some cardboard. First set lasted me 5 years, second one 3 or 4. They still make them.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2019)

Agentak74u said:


> and what’s about other budget gaming headphones ?


Consider HyperX.  Cloud Alpha is $80-100.


----------



## argon (Dec 23, 2019)

What about Audio-Technica ATH-ADG1X or Audio-Technica ATH-ADG1X ? 

they look very good headphones, as reviewed by many sites.


----------



## flmatter (Dec 23, 2019)

@Chomiq  Did you read the whole post as well?


Agentak74u said:


> what’s about other budget gaming headphones ?





As to the OP depending on your region and what shipping options or stores you near by. Between the 2 you asked about I probably go with the Creative. But There are a number of other good headphones out there. Corsair Void, Hyper X, Fnatic, Steelseries, Razer. 
Biggest thing to remember is one set of cans may sound awesome to one person and utter crap to someone else, reviews are a decent measure but if you can go into a store and try them out the better.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 23, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/HyperX-Cloud-Stinger-Comfortable-Noise-Cancellation/dp/B01L2ZRYVE/ref=sr_1_6?keywords=kingston+hyperx&qid=1577133680&sr=8-6
		


hyperx cloud stinger is on sale for $35 and sound surprisingly good. i personally use sennheiser HD58X and a modmic. but then you need amp/dac as well and it all starts getting rather expensive. so i'd say cloud stinger, and save the other 75 bucks for a rainy day.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 23, 2019)

Stinger is pretty good yes just be aware that it can be a hit/miss regarding comfort depending on the person.
For me it took ~1 month to get used to it cause it was crushing the top of my head until it stretched itself out.
_

For 35$ thats a steal tho,I bought mine back in ~February for ~60$  in my country 'after taxes'..._


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 26, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I can let you know what he thinks of them next week


He's please with them.  He has not used the microphone.  Only paid $64 through Google.


----------



## erocker (Dec 26, 2019)

Amazon.com: Sennheiser HD 599 SE Around Ear Open Back Headphone (Amazon Exclusive): Electronics
					

Buy Sennheiser HD 599 SE Around Ear Open Back Headphone (Amazon Exclusive): Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




100 bucks off.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 26, 2019)

erocker said:


> Amazon.com: Sennheiser HD 599 SE Around Ear Open Back Headphone (Amazon Exclusive): Electronics
> 
> 
> Buy Sennheiser HD 599 SE Around Ear Open Back Headphone (Amazon Exclusive): Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> ...


Not a headset but that price/performance can't be beat.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 26, 2019)

erocker said:


> Amazon.com: Sennheiser HD 599 SE Around Ear Open Back Headphone (Amazon Exclusive): Electronics
> 
> 
> Buy Sennheiser HD 599 SE Around Ear Open Back Headphone (Amazon Exclusive): Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> ...



100% agree with this.


----------



## NesteaZen (Jan 17, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I just got the Fnatic REACT for my son for Christmas based on the review by Hardware Canucks.  I can let you know what he thinks of them next week....


If you can, get some philips x2hr. I have the fnatic react, rebrand of takstar pro 80, it seems.
I think I'll keep both. fnatic have leather pads, the philips have fabric.
The fnatic feel super cheap and sound super flat compared to the philips. The cups are way smaller too. I saw that hardware canucks review too and if those fnatic are bassy, I don't even want to know how the others, he compares them to, sound like


----------

